# install dovecot failed



## ranggadablues (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi there..

could you tell me what happen with this

```
server# cd /usr/ports/mail/dovecot
server# make
===>   dovecot-1.2.16 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   dovecot-1.2.16 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.16 - found
===>   dovecot-1.2.16 depends on shared library: db-5.1.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for db-5.1.0 in /usr/ports/databases/db51
===>   db51-5.1.25.0 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   db51-5.1.25.0 depends on file: /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.5.0/bin/java - found
===>  Configuring for db51-5.1.25.0
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.2
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.2
checking if building in the top-level or dist directories... no
checking if --enable-smallbuild option specified... no
checking if --disable-atomicsupport option specified... no
checking if --disable-compression option specified... no
checking if --disable-hash option specified... no
checking if --disable-mutexsupport option specified... no
checking if --disable-partition option specified... no
checking if --disable-queue option specified... no
checking if --disable-replication option specified... no
checking if --disable-statistics option specified... no
checking if --disable-verify option specified... no
checking if --enable-compat185 option specified... no
checking if --enable-cxx option specified... yes
checking if --enable-debug option specified... no
checking if --enable-debug_rop option specified... no
checking if --enable-debug_wop option specified... no
checking if --enable-diagnostic option specified... no
checking if --enable-dump185 option specified... no
checking if --enable-java option specified... yes
checking if --enable-mingw option specified... no
checking if --enable-o_direct option specified... no
checking if --enable-posixmutexes option specified... no
checking if --enable-rpc option specified... no
checking if --enable-sql option specified... yes
checking if --enable-sql_compat option specified... no
checking if --enable-jdbc option specified... no
checking if --with-jdbc=DIR option specified... no
checking if --enable-amalgamation option specified... no
checking if --enable-sql_codegen option specified... yes
checking if --enable-stl option specified... yes
checking if --enable-tcl option specified... no
checking if --enable-test option specified... no
checking if --enable-dbm option specified... no
checking if --enable-dtrace option specified... no
checking if --enable-systemtap option specified... no
checking if --enable-perfmon-statistics option specified... no
checking if --enable-uimutexes option specified... no
checking if --enable-umrw option specified... no
checking if --with-cryptography option specified... yes
checking if --with-mutex=MUTEX option specified... no
checking if --with-tcl=DIR option specified... no
checking if --with-uniquename=NAME option specified... no
checking for chmod... chmod
checking for cp... cp
checking for ln... ln
checking for mkdir... mkdir
checking for rm... rm
checking for mv... mv
checking for sh... /bin/sh
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking whether C++ supports the ISO C++ standard includes... yes
checking whether we are using gcc version 2.96... no
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking SOSUFFIX from libtool... .so
checking MODSUFFIX from libtool... .so
checking JMODSUFFIX from libtool... .so
checking if /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.5.0/bin/javac works... configure: error: The Java compiler
 /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.5.0/bin/javac failed (see config.log, check the CLASSPATH?)
===>  Script "../dist/configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mandree@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/db51/work/db-5.1.25/build_unix/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db51.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db51.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot.
```

I want to install mail server but I got this error, please what I have to do?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

It seems to have a problem with your java:

```
checking if /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.5.0/bin/javac works... configure: error: The Java compiler
 /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.5.0/bin/javac failed (see config.log, check the CLASSPATH?)
```


----------



## OH (Feb 3, 2012)

First of I'd recommend using mail/dovecot2 instead of mail/dovecot.

Also, unless you really know you need to, I'd install dovecot without BDB-support, so you don't need those dependencies.


----------



## ranggadablues (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for all sugestions. After I created this thread I have solved this problem. The problem is from my java, I have installed jdk-1.5. It should update to 1.6.

Thanks again.


----------

